# Hows everyone's outdoor crop doing this year..



## rebel (Aug 31, 2013)

Its been awhile but im back. Well for me,this yr kinda sucks. I messed around and had only bagseed to plant. Ive already harvested one puny lil gal. She was only about 2 ft tall(bagseed,ive growed some good ones from bagseed over the years,but this yrs. werent big as nothing.)

Also the weather in my area(38N) has been terrible, so,so much rain. Dark cloudy days, no real direct sunlight.

Hopefully next yr with better genetics and weather,i'll try again.

Hows everyone else doing ?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2013)

Fine and dandy here

Got some Clockwork Orange and Bubba Mama in the OD this year.


----------



## ziggyross (Aug 31, 2013)

I got a late start this year but will be harvesting my first sativa in about 2 or 3 weeks. This was a unknown crossed with Barneys Farm Crystal Paradise. I also have some LSD and Super Silver Critical Haze going but there not close to being ready yet.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2013)

zig I would not be in a rush to harvest the sat, they take a long time to mature.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

Welcome  back rebel. My outdoor grow is just now starting to flower.. It is my first outdoors, but I figure it has got another 5 weeks, just a guess. Green mojo.


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 31, 2013)

fusarium rot hitting hard at 1 spot but not to shabby so far. agree with duck on the harvest zig, unless you force flowered early.


----------



## ziggyross (Aug 31, 2013)

PC, Yea I know but this one started flowering very early. But 2 to 3 weeks is just a guess - Tric's will tell.

The ones I can't wait for are the LSD's





			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> zig I would not be in a rush to harvest the sat, they take a long time to mature.


----------



## oldsman (Aug 31, 2013)

Working on my second crop this year.Started real early with first crop cause I had to go on vacation.first crop turned out pretty decent,had a few that got caught up between veg and flower.Started fresh seeds after vacation which are in full flower with at least 4 weeks till the first one is cut.I've got a Thai Fantasy,Blue OG,Lemon Thai Kush,Ultra Sour and a Swazi Skunk.All vegged under T5 then put in the sun to finish.Overall I'm happy with this years crop,just waiting for temps to cool off so i can fire up the tent in my shed for a nice winters run with all the clones I took.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

Very nice Olds. You are way farther along then me...nice.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2013)

I have MONSTERS in my Yard

:lama:


----------



## rebel (Aug 31, 2013)

Glad yall all doing great. Oldsman, how tall did yu veg under t5's ?
im gettin ready to order some Mandala strains as Mandalas site starting sept 1st wont have the 150.00 mininum u gotta spend but 50US i think.
i growed satori,8mile high,and safari mix one year and was well pleased.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

Love mandele!


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 31, 2013)

Wonderful...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2013)

SUCKED 

Just too much rain in the new area for first yr holes.


----------



## oldsman (Aug 31, 2013)

Rebel,i vegged for about 4.5/5 weeks which got them almost 2 foot.They stretched pretty good after going outside though.Rose,these were started 6-24 and I kinda hoped taking them from under 24 hrs light to outside would trigger them to flower but with the decreasing daylight hours not reveg,so far so good.I'm sure yours are much bigger.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 31, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Very nice Olds. You are way farther along then me...nice.




its ok rose, im only a few weeks in as well :48:


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 1, 2013)

I have had two deficencys one cal/mag , iron then I used some zero tolerance and used to much it burn like 5-10 percent  but she is still alive and healy have had two branches break from weight of the plant and bud I got no complaints,

A Blue Lemon Thai


----------



## thaidyed (Sep 2, 2013)

This summer has been cooler than normal, but I had to trim my girls three times to keep them under the fence. So far the buds are forming nicely and smelling very very good. No sign of any insect pests either (caught caterpillars last season). Now if I can just avoid the bud rot during the next four weeks, all will be golden!


----------



## rebel (Sep 3, 2013)

Yep, bud rot will be bad if this damp,cloudy,rainy weather continues.
I already harvested a small one,about 2 ' tall. Dont know the strain as it was bagseed, but was early and really small for outdoors.
 the main cola had started bud rot also.

i only planted bagseed this year and it sucked. 1st time ive had such small strains outdoors. I have several that only are 2-3' tall about finished, planted right beside 6-8 footers. 

Oh well, the surprise from bagseed. lol


----------



## thaidyed (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is a pic of my crew.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 5, 2013)

Doing good! Nugs are plumping up and getting frosty.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 5, 2013)

Fun times coming


----------



## oldsman (Sep 6, 2013)

Not looking too awful I guess!


----------



## Irish (Sep 6, 2013)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65265


----------

